# Ever wonder what a $5.3million home looks like?(no 56K)



## DSLR noob (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I spent my thanksgiving in a 5.3 million dollar home and it was breathtaking. Perfect chance to take some photos. Here is the pick of the litter.

-The front of the house, looks like a castle:





-The front door is very welcoming:




-Spiral staircases aplenty in this home:




-Beautiful hand rails on a ledge:




-Personal Pool:




-Downstairs bar:




-A wine cellar (they also had a sauna but I have no pics as 28 mm on a crop body wasn't wide enough):




-The owner's sister having a ball cooking:




-A nice little garden:




-A beautiful sunrise over a drought-drained lake:





Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sweet_a (Dec 1, 2007)

no pictures?


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 1, 2007)

check again.


----------



## Method (Dec 1, 2007)

im jealous.


----------



## Rhubarb (Dec 1, 2007)

Really nice shots!

I'm a wee bit jealous too!


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

Rhubarb said:


> Really nice shots!
> 
> I'm a wee bit jealous too!



Thank you, it was very nice. The owner's wife's sister(one of 5) is my mom's best friend from college and somehow our families are both close because of that, so we got invited to their thanksgiving party.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

My _god!_  What does the owner do for a living?!


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> My _god!_  What does the owner do for a living?!



Real Estate in a VERY wealthy part of Georgia.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 2, 2007)

This is a private home for ONE family only? No hotel, nothing of the kind :shock: !? Who does all the cleaning??? It's an awful lot of WORK to manage SUCH a home!! But it won't necessarily fall apart in a bad storm (I hope!). 

Actually: WOW ale:


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

It's 1 man, 1 woman, a 13 year old girl and a 14 year old boy. That's IT! I'm sure they have workers but there were none at this party.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 2, 2007)

something you would see in a magazine


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 2, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> something you would see in a magazine


the pictures? or the house? If the pictures, I say thank you, the door shot is a bit grainy and noisy and the noise reduction blurred it slightly but I thought the door was too beautiful to not use. Everything else I am fairly pleased with, but I still have a lot of improving to do.


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Dec 3, 2007)

wow these pictures are wonderful I am so jealous  that place is gorgeous .


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 3, 2007)

i cant believe they live in or near atlanta and are allowed to run those fountains. if i were a neighbor, id be really angry.

nice pictures though!


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 3, 2007)

the fountains recycle the water in their pond.


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 3, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> the pictures? or the house? If the pictures, I say thank you, the door shot is a bit grainy and noisy and the noise reduction blurred it slightly but I thought the door was too beautiful to not use. Everything else I am fairly pleased with, but I still have a lot of improving to do.



oh sorry, the house.

but the pictures are extravagant.


----------



## Hill202 (Dec 3, 2007)

That must be on Lanier.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 3, 2007)

It's in the North Georgia Mountains (Dahlonega) veeerrry close to Lanier.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 4, 2007)

that place is breathtaking. youre lucky


----------

